# First FO of 2014



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Caught this nice pike Thursday 1/9/14 in a central OH. river. Caught on a little cleo spoon, silver and blue. This fish measured 36.5 inches long and a girth of 20 inches. The thickest pike I have ever caught. Gotta love these winter time predators.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

What a fat boy!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice fish, I love the coloring and pattern of pike.


----------



## tuffy42 (Jan 21, 2014)

That's a dandy pike


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice one allbraid.... Pike fishing is looking up this year


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice fish guys! Congrats, Fly rod?


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Yep on the fly.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

nforkoutfitters, If you dont mind share this pic with Lou. I had told him about a black pike a buddy of mine caught in this same area, I think it was in "06". After his lard butt saw this pic he lost 40 lbs...LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

Here is one I picked up earlier this winter.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've never fly fished, except for bluegills and crappie. I have yet to put my kayak on a river, as I've always fished still waters.

I plan to kayak fish some rivers this year. The Darby and Scioto are a couple that I have in mind.

Do you mind saying the name of the river, in which the pike were caught?

Bowhunter57


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great fish guys.............. Nice markings for sure!


----------

